# Each hot leg to ground reads 117v but hot to hot only reads 217v



## 1.21gigawatts (Jun 22, 2013)

You most likely have a 120/208v system


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

1.21gigawatts said:


> You most likely have a 120/208v system


Panel was single phase isn't 208 three phase?

Is it something that I did wrong with wiring it or is it just the power I am getting from the panel?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Jordan.M said:


> I did a power upgrade for a piece of equipment yesterday pulling in #4 wire for a 80 amp breaker (previous was a 60 amp breaker and #6 wire) and after I landed the wire and flipped the breaker I read 117ish on each hot leg to ground (single phase) and between the hot legs I read around 220v instead of 240v.
> 
> Why would that read so low? I understand AC always flucuates but it should be close to 240 then 220... right?
> First year apprentice here sorry if this is a dumb question.
> ...


You are good.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You may have come out of a single phase panel, but it may be getting power from a 3-phase source.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Jordan.M said:


> Panel was single phase isn't 208 three phase?


There is a three phase system feeding that panel. Only it's main is a two pole breaker for the panel you tested. 


A journeyman should have been with you.


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

aftershockews said:


> You are good.


Would you mind explaining that so I understand it? Thanks


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> There is a three phase system feeding that panel. Only it's main is a two pole breaker for the panel you tested.
> 
> 
> A journeyman should have been with you.


Makes sense, it was a rooftop panel feeding a cell site, so that makes perfect sense that it was a three phase commercial service and the subpanel on the roof was fed by a switchgear or breaker that was single phase? Thanks for the quick replies everyone, I should have a journeyman with me but the boss asked if I could handle it and I said yeah haha.


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

Jordan.M said:


> Makes sense, it was a rooftop panel feeding a cell site, so that makes perfect sense that it was a three phase commercial service and the subpanel on the roof was fed by a switchgear or breaker that was single phase? Thanks for the quick replies everyone, I should have a journeyman with me but the boss asked if I could handle it and I said yeah haha.


Remember this well! Your boss is a blithering idiot.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Jordan.M said:


> Makes sense, it was a rooftop panel feeding a cell site, so that makes perfect sense that it was a three phase commercial service and the subpanel on the roof was fed by a switchgear or breaker that was single phase? Thanks for the quick replies everyone, I should have a journeyman with me but the boss asked if I could handle it and I said yeah haha.


Don't take this the wrong way, but what year are you?

Judging by your last sentence you obviously couldn't "handle it" and figure it some kind of a joke by being sent in to a job that you were in over your head on... I'm guessing that your PPE consisted of a ball cap, t-shirt and jeans?


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

glen1971 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but what year are you?
> 
> Judging by your last sentence you obviously couldn't "handle it" and figure it some kind of a joke by being sent in to a job that you were in over your head on... I'm guessing that your PPE consisted of a ball cap, t-shirt and jeans?


1st year, a couple months in. But it wasn't a joke, I've done a couple of these power upgrades by myself before and never had this sort of problem. Thanks though.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Jordan.M said:


> I did a power upgrade for a piece of equipment yesterday pulling in #4 wire for a 80 amp breaker (previous was a 60 amp breaker and #6 wire) and after I landed the wire and flipped the breaker I read 117ish on each hot leg to ground (single phase) and between the hot legs I read around 220v instead of 240v.
> 
> Why would that read so low? I understand AC always flucuates but it should be close to 240 then 220... right?
> First year apprentice here sorry if this is a dumb question.
> ...


You could have some undersized cables or something coming in with more load than anticipated.
Is there any phase to phase difference when the new equipment load is applied to the panel?


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

Jordan, how much schooling do you have under your belt?
Even if you have a year or more, there is no way that you could have been trained properly or enough to do that kind of job properly by yourself. THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU! 

You may be very mechanically inclined, and may have a good understanding of rote learning. You may be able to repeat a task flawlessly.

But if you don't have enough training on troubleshooting, PPE, LOTO, etc. you can get into trouble in a couple of milliseconds. There is no way you have built up enough good work habits yet. 

Your boss is probably doing something illegal by letting you go there by yourself. I am not sure of that as I don't know the areas that you were working in, maybe it is ok legally but I really doubt it.

Sending you out by yourself can get you killed or burned badly. Will this guy pay your rent, and other bills when you are out of work for 3 months while they peel the scabs off your burns? While you scream? Is he going to hire you back afterwards? Will he still have his license when the state finds out that he sent you there by yourself? The answer is No, he doesn't care about you and doesn't have enough training himself, or he doesn't think training is important. This guy will get you killed. 

Start looking for another job now. Seriously.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Expediter said:


> Jordan, how much schooling do you have under your belt?
> Even if you have a year or more, there is no way that you could have been trained properly or enough to do that kind of job properly by yourself. THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH YOU!
> 
> You may be very mechanically inclined, and may have a good understanding of rote learning. You may be able to repeat a task flawlessly.
> ...


I completely agree with what you are saying. As a first year apprentice, he isn't in a position to tell his employer how to run his business but, in this case, the employer is WRONG. The OP might want to get some experience to put on his resume and then start looking for work with a legitimate contractor.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Sometimes we say I instead of we. I wouldn't expect he was working on connecting tower equipment single handed.
He was maybe just looking for an answer that his JW wasn't too concerned about.


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

I hope so, John.


----------



## Jordan.M (Dec 31, 2013)

jrannis said:


> Sometimes we say I instead of we. I wouldn't expect he was working on connecting tower equipment single handed.
> He was maybe just looking for an answer that his JW wasn't too concerned about.



Unfortunately no, it was what's called a power upgrade for the cabinets. They had a 60 amp in with #6 and I removed that and pulled #4 with a a 80 SMTP breaker and landed all the connections. The tower hands were installing extra antennas and radio heads to run off this bigger service to the cabinet. Normally there is someone else but my PM has seen me do by myself before. (First day of work at this company my Jmans wife got in a bad t bone accident and he had to leave, I did it by myself that day too)


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Jordan.M said:


> Would you mind explaining that so I understand it? Thanks


It means that I do not see an issue with your readings.
I have gotten readings of 250 volts phase to phase on a single phase system in some areas in this town.
It will fluctuate.
I have often told customers to purchase light bulbs rated for 130 volt when I have been called out for issues with bulbs not lasting long.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> A journeyman should have been with you.



i totally agree 
I dont let any apprentice work on a panel alone
if i dont have a journeyman to send out with them then i go with them myself
most apprentices dont even get journeyman status until signed off as a competent electrician
your boss should have known better than to let you work alone.
I am not dissing your skill but you should use better judgment! 
being a first year apprentice you are not yet inured into the habit of LOTO
and its your safety im concerned about


----------

